# Neu in Bamberg



## Posada (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin die nächsten Wochen unter der Woche in Bamberg. Ich nehme mein Bike mit und versuche mal ein bißchen die Trails zu erkunden. Gibt ´s in Bamberg irgendwelche Biketreffs oder wer sucht noch einen Gleichgesinnten zum Trailräubern? Ach ja, bevor ich´s vergesse: fahre am liebsten Trails und der langsamste bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## maggus12345 (7. Juli 2005)

hallo, also in bamberg gibs schon so einiges zu fahren - allerdings bin ich so ziemlich der langsamste (konditionsmäßg) und deshalb wirds schwierig - dir die sachen zu zeigen - wahrscheinlich würdest du dich zu tode langweilen  und bergauf quält sich mein stinky und ich besonders langsam   

wo es sich zu fahren lohnt:
- altenburg - immer wieder nett - viele kleine trails laden zum erkunden ein 
- Gaustadter Wald (Wald oberhalb von Gaustadt - weiß nicht genau, ober der so heisst)
- Kreuzberg in Hallstadt - ca. 5-10 mins fahrzeit von bamberg aus.

kannst auch mal auf meine (leider nicht sehr gepflegte hompage) gucken - da sind auch ein zwei trails beschrieben

www.sofagott.de

für nähere infos frag einfach  nochmal nach - weiß jetzt net ob du damit was anfangen kannst  

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charliemike (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich fahre zwar mehr Touren, aber den ein oder anderen Trail kenne ich schon;
bin auch unter der Woche ab und zu unterwegs (allerdings erst nach Feierabend; so ab 16.30 Uhr); falls Du Lust hast (und es Dir nichts ausmacht mit einem "alten Sack"   zu fahren, können wir ja 'mal was ausmachen;


----------



## Posada (8. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Tips allerseits, werde mich hier im Forum nächste Woche mal melden, vielleicht läßt sich ja ein Treffpunkt finden. Da ich noch nicht weiß, wie´s bei meinem Projekt läuft, wird das dann ziemlich spontan.


----------



## maggus12345 (13. Juli 2005)

joa - melde dich einfach mal 

markus


----------



## Posada (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
bin mittlerweile in BA angekommen, hotelmäßig bin ich in Stegaurach und jobmäßig in der Memmelsdorferstr., kenn mich hier noch nicht aus, vielleicht kann man sich ja Do oder Fr abend mal treffen, ansonsten nächste Woche ab Dienstag.

Christoph


----------



## charliemike (14. Juli 2005)

hallo,
schick' doch 'mal eine PM mit deiner tel.nr.;
dann können wir für nächste woche 'mal was ausmachen (evtl. auch schon heute abend?)


----------



## cubey (14. Juli 2005)

@maggus

Nicht schlecht deine Homepage, da bekommt man richtig Lust mal mitzuradeln.
Ich komme aus Schweinfurt und arbeite in Bamberg.

mfg
Cubey


----------



## maggus12345 (18. Juli 2005)

@ cubey: na dann sollten wir das doch mal machen. aber lass dich warnen: wir gehen es wirklich ganz ganz gemütlich an - bergauf hetzen iss nich   

markus


----------



## cubey (18. Juli 2005)

@maggus

Schon klar, ich habe ja auch noch ziemliche Anfängerwaden.


----------



## maggus12345 (18. Juli 2005)

super - wann und wo? hab grad erfahren dass meiki bis freitag ausfällt - theoretisch hätt ich zeit - sach einfach bescheid ...

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (18. Juli 2005)

hi,

kennt ihr schon den kleinen downhill singletrail bei tiefenellern?
bin ich vor ein ppar wochen draufgestoßen.
zwar kurz aber sehr nett.
hat einen schönen flow.
von bamberg kommend durch tiefenellern durch.
danach kommt dann rechts ein kleiner parkplatz.
dann eine linkskurve und dort geht rechts ein wanderweg den hang hoch. 
an einem fluß entlang.
endet oben auf dem fränkischen jura in herzogenreuth.
sehr nett.
auch landschaftlich.

ciao
 martin


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Juli 2005)

danke für den tipp - wer ich mir wohl mal ansehen müssen - ist der schwer zu finden? 

markus


----------



## ttbitg (19. Juli 2005)

kein problem, dass zu finden.
ist auch auf der fritsch-karte als gestrichelte linie drauf.
die ganze ecke tiefenellern ist sehr nett.
nördlich der stammberg, hat auch eingie nette trails.
und südlich der geisberg auch.
vom stammberg bist de auch ratzfatz an der giechburg und da gibt es auch eingiges an netten trails.

ciao
 martin


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Juli 2005)

echt? das letzte mal wo ich an der giechburg war, hab ich irgendwie nix berauschendes gefunden - komisch eigentlich - steil genug gehts ja rauf zu der ollen burg   

nun ja - wenn das so ist sollte ich da wohl mal auf erkundungsfahrt gehen - danke für die tipps   

markus


----------



## gzero (20. Juli 2005)

Kann man in Bamberg mal abends so ne Tour zwischen 800-und 1000m machen ?  (Tja,man könnte 10mal die Altenburg rauf und runter, ist aber auch irgendiwie öde...)


----------



## ttbitg (20. Juli 2005)

das wird schwer.
in bamberg bietet sich da echt nur die altenburg und dann natürlich noch der michelsberg an.
am besten am fuß vom michelsberg starten (wenn teer ok ist, dann am besten den weg zur nervenklinik, da hast du dann auch ne ordentliche steigung). dann über den neuen rothof richtung altenburg abfahren und dann auf die altenburg hoch. keine ahnung wieviel hm das in der summe sind. evtl. 250. 
alle anderen wesentlichen erhebungen sind im umland von bamberg, in der regel sind das die aufstiege auf's jurahoch, z. b. bei friesen, am stammberg, am geisberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charliemike (20. Juli 2005)

gzero schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man in Bamberg mal abends so ne Tour zwischen 800-und 1000m machen ?  (Tja,man könnte 10mal die Altenburg rauf und runter, ist aber auch irgendiwie öde...)


kein Problem, wenn Du Geisberg, die Ecke um Tiefenellern und Stammberg nimmst, kannst du im Schnitt ca. 300-400 HM/Stunde machen.


----------



## maggus12345 (20. Juli 2005)

800 - 1000m - lang oder hoch?   

ne spass beiseite - ich denke dass könnt schwierig werden - vielleicht altenburg rauf - über die treppen wieder runter - dann rauf über den michaelsberg - in diesen wald da hinter gaustadt - und dann den kreuzberg noch miteinfließen lassen. aber ich schätz mal da kommste grad so auf die hälfte...

schwierig bei uns...


----------



## gzero (20. Juli 2005)

Also gestern bin ich zu Testzwecken (Möchte zum erstenmal eine 2-3Tagestour in  den Alpen machen) die ALtenburg 4mal rauf und runter u. bin dann auf ca. 550m laut meinen Ciclo gekommen...war aber ziemlich dann am Ende, ist auch öde...auf dauer ...hm...vielleich wird das Wetter mal wieder besser u. man kann mal wieder beruigt weiter fahren....


----------



## Meiki (20. Juli 2005)

@Gzero:wennst für die Anstiege in den Alpen üben willst kannst mich ja imer die Altenburg raufziehen  
Ansonsten würd ich an deiner Stelle von Hirschaid auf die Friesener Warte hochfahren,da kannst(für unsere Verhältnisse) ordentlich Höhenmeter sammeln.Danach kannste runter nach Ketschendorf fahren,von da zum Senftenberg und am Keller vorbeiimmer geradeaus hoch,da gehts echt eeeeeewiglang bergauf.
N anderer langer Anstieg wäre von Amlingstatt auf die Friesener Warte hoch(des iss nomralerweiße unser längster Downhill).

@Markus:fahren schaut mit meinen Verletzungen schlecht aus-->ne Sehne am Knie scheint was abbekommen zu haben und es brennt immernoch alles  
Ich will faaaaaaaaaaahhhhrrrenn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggus12345 (21. Juli 2005)

och mönsch!!! will auch fahrn - und du bekommst ab jetzt skateboard-verbot!!! viel zu gefährlich der sport!!! mensch kinnas   verletzt euch doch wenigstens beim biken wenns scho sein muss ...

besser wäre es natürlich ganz ohne verletzungen - is klar ...


----------



## cubey (21. Juli 2005)

Wie schauts aus am Sonntag??? Geht was???


----------



## maggus12345 (21. Juli 2005)

@cubey: meinst du mich? ja klar - wenn du lust hast fahr mehr halt mal " a ründla"

treffpunkt wann und wo??? was kennste denn in bamberg?

ich könnte auch freitag ab 16.00 uhr wenns da bei dir auch geht - oder halt sonntag...

markus


----------



## Ronaan (21. Juli 2005)

tach!   

bin neu "bei" bamberg (buttenheim), und würde wohl hier und da auch mal mitfahren können/mögen, einziges problem derzeit ist: wie bringe ich mein bike zum ort des geschehens ohne vom anfahrtsweg schon "platt" zu sein   

mal gucken ob's fürn Lupo nen fahrradträger gibt. sieht sicher witzig aus...


----------



## maggus12345 (21. Juli 2005)

also nur dass ich das richtig verstehe - ich hatte vor am sonntag bissi trails zu räubern  so langsam bergauf und schnell bergab - nicht dass ich dann mit meinem stinky neben so nem 9 kg fully stehe wo der sattel 2 meter über dem lenker ist    und vor hatte ich am kreuzberg in hallstadt (5-10 minuten von bamberg aus) ein ründchen zu fahren.  

und des bike sollte man doch ohne räder in nen lupo bekommen... so von hinten und sitze umklappen und so oder?

und wo könnte man sich treffen, damit wir uns auch alle finden und es günstig mit parken ist? irgendwelche vorschläge? 

markus


----------



## cubey (21. Juli 2005)

Also......ich kann leider nur Sonntag, Freitag bin ich zwar in BA aber nur arbeitstechnisch.
Ich würde mal sagen, Sonntag in the morning, und ich komme mit dem Zug....also wäre Treffpunkt Bahnhof nicht schlecht.  

mfg
cubey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (21. Juli 2005)

bahnhof klingt gut - aber bitte nicht zu "early in the morning"    welche uhrzeit schwebt dir denn so vor? 10? 11? 12? 13? uhr?

@ronaan: findest du auch den bahnhof in bamberg?

greets

markus


----------



## ttbitg (21. Juli 2005)

wenn ihr am kreuzberg unterwegs seid, dann probiert mal den rennsteig (oder rennweg?) aus.
ist ein fernwanderweg, der in bamberg bei dörfleins endet. 
ist mit schildern und weißem "R" ausgeschildert.
auf der fritschkarte ist der auch drauf.
im bereich nördlich von oberhaid ist der teilweise sehr nett.
zum teil sehr verwinkelte flache single trails mit wurzeln usw.
könnte allerdings zur zeit etwas schlammig sein.

ciao
 martin


----------



## cubey (21. Juli 2005)

Ähm...Uhrzeit.......da muss ich erst mal auf dem Fahrplan nachschauen und wie ich mein Bike da mitbekomm. Weil net jeder Zug nimmt Biker inkl. Bike mit   ich sprech da aus erfahrung  

Naja ich meld mich noch


----------



## maggus12345 (21. Juli 2005)

danke für den tipp martin - ich hab aber am kreuzberg meine feste runde - den rennsteig/weg-dingens werd ich mir wohl mal wann anders ansehen müssen - oder du kannst ihn mir mal zeigen 

@ cubey: alles klar - isch gugge (hier dann immer mal wieder nei)
argh!!! ich hab grad dein bike gesehen - man werde ich bergauf leiden am sonntag - bitte immer oben auf mich warten dann   

markus


----------



## Meiki (21. Juli 2005)

@Markus:morgen würd ich eventuell doch mal den ein oder anderen Downhill wagen-->ich halts einfach nimmer aus  
N bisschen Verband,dann müssts gehen  
Ich ruf dich mal an.
mfg

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

hehe - nah meiki - passt scho. werd erst mal gesund und am montag fahr mer dann wieder kreuzberg. ich glaub mann sollte am sonntag mal versuchen die kleine runde im gaustadter wald  (die ersten 3 downhills) und dann danach nach hallstadt rüber zum kreuzberg und da die 4 ersten abfahrten zu machen. sollte eigentlich ne ganz nette tour sein. mal gucken ob ich am montag dann noch laufen kann   

greets

markus


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

heh ich hab's noch nicht probiert das radl einzupacken.
denke aber generell dass ich noch ein paar wochen warte, weil
- ich slicks drauf hab und erst stoppeln montieren müsste
- mein allgemeinzustand ca. 2 stufen unter "untrainiert" liegt
- die bessere hälfte sicher wieder genervt ist wenn ich an 2 tagen hintereinander den halben tag weg bin (drehe am samstag schon ne kleine runde mit nem kollegen)

aber ich schau ab und zu mal rein, geb nen dummen spruch, und irgendwann tauch ich dann schon mal auf


----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

@rohaan: na mach dir mal wegen untertrainiert keine gedanken - ich bin und war schon immer der mit der schlechtesten kondition von allen   

aber das mit den slicks - hm - was isn dass überhaupt?   

und wenn die bessere hälfte streikt - nehm sie doch einfach mal mit - dann könnt ich meine frau auch mal wieder aufs bike zwingen   

nee - spass beiseite - meld dich halt einfach mal wenn du lust hast - vielleicht entwickelt sich ja aus dem thread hier der fahrgemeinschaften und verabrede-thread für bamberg - wäre schön wenn wir sowas auch hätten.

greets

markus

ps. selbst wenn es morgen nicht mehr regnet wirds sicherlich ein bisschen dreckig am sonntag


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> aber das mit den slicks - hm - was isn dass überhaupt?


das ist das was faule säcke sich auf die felgen basteln die wiesen und wälder zu anstrengend finden und zu bequem sind sich die stoppeln manuell "wegzubremsen" 



			
				maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn die bessere hälfte streikt - nehm sie doch einfach mal mit - dann könnt ich meine frau auch mal wieder aufs bike zwingen


ich glaub dafür ist sie nicht zu haben, mit ihrem winora damenrad in pink mit dem schönen geteilten doppelten oberrohr in bleistiftstärke und der originalausstattung von 1985 



			
				maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> nee - spass beiseite - meld dich halt einfach mal wenn du lust hast - vielleicht entwickelt sich ja aus dem thread hier der fahrgemeinschaften und verabrede-thread für bamberg - wäre schön wenn wir sowas auch hätten.


ach das ist nicht der fahrgemeinschaften und verabrede-thread für bamberg? 



			
				maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ps. selbst wenn es morgen nicht mehr regnet wirds sicherlich ein bisschen dreckig am sonntag


gut, falls ich doch mitkomm lass ich die schutzbleche dran   

Bin eh schon am überlegen ob ein zweiter Laufradsatz nicht Sinn macht, 13 Jahre altes bike hin oder her. ist nur die frage ob man so ne 7-fach kassette noch günstig herkriegt und ob's net einfacher und günstiger wär ein neues rad zu kaufen, dann eins für onroad und eins für schmutz ... hmm.

merkt man eigentlich dass mir grad langweilig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

kauf n neues bike - am besten gleich für deine flamme eins mit. vielleicht gibt kona oder rocky mountain ja rabatt wenn du zwei kaufst   oder am besten gleich drei - falls mal eins kaputt geht hast dann keine ausrede nicht mitfahren zu können   

bin grad dabei meine frau zu überreden auch mal mitzufahren   
"Bei dem wetter???" war bis jetzt ihre antwort    naja mal sehen - vielleicht bekomm ich sie noch so weit -dass unser grüpplein noch bissi weiter wächst.

markus


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

nene, die "hat ja ein fahrrad" und "fährt eh nicht soviel" und "braucht kein so teures rad, ihres fährt ja schön"   
sie braucht zwar die doppelte energie wie ich, aber hey soll mir recht sein   

neukaufen wäre schon schön, ist aber halt immer mit geldausgeben verbunden, und das ist nichtschön. allerdings sieht das zaskar urban machine 3.0 schon schick aus, hat aber eh auch slicks drauf --> hätte immer noch keine stoppelmaschine.


----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

hm - also ich hab die erfahrung gemacht - dass frau wegen neuem bike gefahren ist. allerdings hat sie sich dann mal beim "downhilln" beinnahe das genick gebrochen (so mit krankenhaus und so) und seit dem will sie irgendwie nimmer so recht (was ja auch verständlich, wenn auch schade ist). jetzt versuche ich sie so langsam wieder zurück zum biken zu bringen. hat ihr ja so viel spass gemacht.

vielleicht tuts dass bei deiner auch. kannst ja erstmal so n trek hartail oder so kaufen. kostet ja jetzt nicht soooo viel.

markus


----------



## Meiki (22. Juli 2005)

aaaalles klar,dann wird Montag gefahren 
Ich zieh mir jetzt dann DropIn zum fünften mal komplett rein 
Ich bekomm langsam aber echt Entzugserscheinungen,bin dann ganze zwei Wochen nichtmehr gefahren 

mfg 
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

und wie findeste dropIn? ist schon ziemlich schick was die da machen!!! *neid* *auchkönnenwillaberzuvielschisshab*

 


@cubey: hast du schon ne uhrzeit für mich damit ich dass am sonntag alles bissi planen kann? danke.

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

komm aus Stegaurach, fahr auch recht gern durchs Gelände, Freeride eben. Alles wo's rauf und runter geht (aber lieber runter  ).

So wie ich gelesen hab, fahrt ihr morgen ne kleine Runde. Mach morgen nen kleinen Triathlon in Hof, wenn ihr aber wieder mal ne Runde fahrt (kreuzberg, Altenburg, Gaustadt o.ä.) würd ich gern mal mitfahren.

Mal ne andere Frage: War jemand schon mal in Forchheim, ist das Ding überhaupt schon fertig?

Gruß

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronaan (23. Juli 2005)

ich bin quasi jeden wochentag in forchheim, aber "das ding" hab ich noch nicht gesehen, bzw. anhand der bilder konnte ich auch nicht erkennen an welcher ecke von FO "das ding" entsteht.

wenn's wer genauer weiss kann ich mal nach der arbeit gucken


----------



## Real Kandy (23. Juli 2005)

"Das Ding", soll ja ein kleiner Bikepark mit Dirts, Tables usw. werden. Steht glaub ich irgendwo auf der Schleuseninsel (nähe Kläranlage??). Weiss ich aber nicht so genau, meine Ortskenntnisse von Forchheim sind etwas begrenzt.


----------



## maggus12345 (23. Juli 2005)

jo - mitfahren ist kein problem - jederzeit gerne.

@cubey: klappt unsere schlammschlacht morgen? falls ja - weisst du schon wann du ankommen wirst?

markus


----------



## road runner (23. Juli 2005)

@maggus

Hallo, 

bin ein Freund und Mitfahrer von Cubey.
Leider ist sein Computer ausgefallen und ich soll den Treffpunkt übermitteln.

Morgen wären wir um 10:30uhr oder um 11:00uhr am Bamberger Bahnhof, wie es dir am besten passt.

mfg


----------



## maggus12345 (23. Juli 2005)

11.00 uhr währ cool. morgen aber nur kleine runde, wie abgemacht halt.   
meine liebe frau hat sich auch entschlossen mitzufahren - ist mehr oder weniger die erste tour für sie - auch deshalb bissi langsamer 

aber sollte es euch nach unserer tour noch nicht reichen, können wir auch noch and die altenburg fahren. aber das sehen wir ja sicherlich morgen 

aber lustig wirds sicherlich

greets

markus


----------



## road runner (23. Juli 2005)

Ok, dann um 11uhr am Bahnhof.

bis denne


----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2005)

So.....
War echt cool gestern, beim nächsten mal wengele mehr gell???  
Wir haben es noch bis Eltmann geschafft, dann sind wir aber doch in den Zug eingestiegen weil wir in Schweinfurt noch ein paar "Hausrunden" drehen wollten. Dann noch Einkehr und Heim in die Wanne.

Also bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## maggus12345 (25. Juli 2005)

na da bin ich ja glücklich, dass es euch gefallen hat. nächstes mal sicherlich mehr - keine sorge. nur mit diesen freeride-panzern is halt bergauffahren scho a bissi a qual   

also dann bis bald - und nochmals danke fürs vorbeikommen

markus

ps. frau hats auch überlebt - war dann aber denke ich doch froh - als wir zuhause wahren


----------



## road runner (26. Juli 2005)

ja, war sehr interessant.
freue mich schon auf das nächste mal.
bis dahin eine schöne woche.

mfg


----------



## Meiki (26. Juli 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes mal sicherlich mehr - keine sorge.


nix gibt`s du hast XC-Verbot,bergauf wird geschoben  

Hab scho n paarmal probiert dich wegen dem Laufrad zu erreichen,aber es geht immer nur die Mailbox ran;des Laufrad von Bike-Mailorder würde aber definitiv passen(Reifen weiß ich jetzt auch schon einen).

mfg
Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (27. Juli 2005)

ole der meiki lässt sich hier blicken   

also ich werd des 24" teil jetzt mal bestellen - wegen dem reifen müsstes du halt mal gucken. ach ja - ich hab allerdings kein felgenband gefunden. 

und wegen heute muss ich leider absagen - irgendwie hab ich mir ne mächtige erkältung eingefangen - und des im sommer   

naja aber morgen sollt mer dann wieder fahren. diesmal bei dir dann.  

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (27. Juli 2005)

jaaa morgen fahren,juhu


----------



## maggus12345 (28. Juli 2005)

also so wie es aussieht klappts heute mit fahren. ich wäre dann so um halb sechs bei dir. dann müsst mer uns halt überlegen - wie mer des mit den bikes machen. 

leider bin ich mein schönes großes auto erst mal für 3 wochen los  naja - muss halt der olle golf herhalten. wenn mer zerlegen, sollte des schon klappen.

sattel - lenker - und griffe sind gestern gekommen - hab ich auch gleich montiert - allerdings geht der sattel wieder zurück - der ist so hart wie ein
stück granit  

alles weitere heut nachmittag

edit: sweeeeet!!! grad ist das 24" Laufrad für mei Frau gekommen!!! cool!!! endilch basteln!!! *freu* *freu*


markus


----------



## Real Kandy (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wann wird denn in/um Bamberg mal wieder ne Runde gefahren?

Geht irgendwann unter der Woche abends mal was?

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (31. Juli 2005)

Ja Hallo... Ist ja interessant auf was man so stößt.. hab ja schon einige Bekanntschaft in anderen Themen gemacht...
aber hier stoß ich ja direkt auf mein Problem...

Hat hier jemand was gegen ´ne Bike-Chikita in der Runde??? Hab auch nen extra Lady-Sattel..   

Und da hier ja doch einige sind, die the same problem haben as me...??!


Hey___ und mein Baby geht über alles...


----------



## Real Kandy (31. Juli 2005)

@mtb*cHiCa

...deinem Baby will doch keiner was, wir beten doch unsere bikes selber an...  

wer hat denn diese woche zeit und lust, mal ne runde zu fahren ? würde gern mal mit jemandem, der sich auskennt, ne runde am kreuzberg fahren...(gemütlich aweng freeriden,...)

wenn jemand zeit hat, soll er halt mal posten.

gruß

real_kandy


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (31. Juli 2005)

...ähem... also nur mal so in die Runde geworfen:

_______________________________________________________________

Ichhabe jetzt6 Wochen URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Real Kandy (31. Juli 2005)

soso, sechs wochen  . soviel zeit hätt ich auch gern.

aber unter der woche abends oder am wochenende hab ich schon mal zeit zum fahren.


----------



## Real Kandy (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat denn nächsten Mittwoch, 03.08., abends Zeit ne Runde zu fahren (vielleicht gegen 17.30, 18.00 Uhr ??). Ne Tour 2h?
Startpunkt würde ich vorschlagen im Bereich Bamberg (oder auch Hallstadt, Kreuzberg,...)

Wäre schön, wenn was zusammenkommt.

Bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (1. August 2005)

dann könnt mer ja aufm Kreuzberg fahren  

Wenn ich ned in Bikepark gehe fahr ich definitiv am Mittwoch mit


----------



## ttbitg (1. August 2005)

6 wochen urlaub.
*seufz*
das könnte ich jetzt auch brauchen.
bist wohl studentin?
anders kommt man wohl nicht zu so nem luxus-sommerurlaub.


----------



## maggus12345 (1. August 2005)

? was wann wo? da ist man mal 3 tage nicht online und schon weiss ma nimmer was geht   

also jetzt am mittwoch? kreuzberg ist immer gut 

juhuu - hab grad was von gemütlich gelesen - und freeriden   

will auch mit ... nehmts ihr mich mit? bin auch ganz brav *liebguck*

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (1. August 2005)

tach zusammen,

na das klingt ja schon ganz gut, da könnte ja richtig was gehen am mittwoch!
ich bin auf alle fälle dabei. ich würde sagen, dass wir am kreuzberg fahren. da war ich schon 'n paar mal mit nem kollegen joggen. aber biken noch net. des was ich so gesehen hab, sieht ja gar net schlecht aus.

also nochmal: mittwoch, 17.30h oder 18h, freeriden am kreuzberg.

teilnehmer:
maggus12345
Meiki
und ich.

Sonst noch wer?

Grüße

Real Kandy


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (1. August 2005)

Tach... erstmal: sowas wie Studentin, stimmt schon... ungefähr.. aber ich jobbe nebenbei abends in diversen Cafe´s in BA... Wenn ich Mi abend raus komm wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei, ihr müsst mir nur noch sagen wo das ist...
Scheint ja hier noch normal zuzugehen.. hab woanders versucht ne "Geschlechts-Frage" zu klären und hab die Antwort gekriegt... sehr witzig..   
Hey, ich war heut schon hautnah an meinem neuen Bike..... hoffe es klappt jetzt im Urlaub noch...


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

@ mtb-chica: nix da - gucken ob du raus kommst - du fährst mit  

geschlecht ist egal - hauptsach spass machts   (was meinst du eigentlich mit geschlechterfrage? hat das was mit biken zu tun?  ) 

wir sind ja hier nich in der "disse". wir können uns auch zentraler treffen und dann zum kreuzberg hinfahren. ist jetzt auch net so schlimm. 

@meiki: wollen wir heut auch am kreuzberg fahren oder fahren wir wieder einige deiner downhills in deinem "einzugsbegiebt"? ich hoff, der 24" reifen kommt bald - meine frau hat mir versprochen - dass sie ab dem wochenende mitfährt - wir müssen ja für den lago maggiore fit werden   

@alle: ist heut eigentlich jemand dabei?

und wann und wo treffen wir uns genau morgen? 18.00 uhr wäre mir lieber - da ich erst um 5 die firma absperren kann und dann noch meiki in hirschaid aufsammeln muss. wo sollen wir uns treffen? kreuzberg-parkplatz? oder lieber irgendwo in bamberg?

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Real Kandy (2. August 2005)

moin moin,

18 Uhr is auch kein Prob, wenn du mit Kreuzberg-Parkplatz dem beim Keller meinst (nach der Mainbrücke rechts...) is das ok. Ich werd da sein.

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (2. August 2005)

So... also was geht da jetzt morgen abend? Wo, was? Was wollt ihr fahren und so? Ich blick vor lauter Threads nicht mehr durch.... Wer mit und überhaupt... und mit wem und was???


----------



## Real Kandy (2. August 2005)

So, nochmal zur Info:

- Es wird gefahren morgen, Mittwoch, 03.08., um 18.00h
- Gefahren wird im Bereich Kreuzberg
- Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Kreuzberg (Hallstadt Richtung Dörfleins, dann nach der Brücke über den Main rechts, dann nochmal rechts, dann is auf der linken Seite ein Parkplatz).
- Wer da is fährt mit. (Momentan Meiki, Maggus12345 und meine Wenigkeit)

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## Meiki (2. August 2005)

jep abgemacht,morgen 18Uhr am Parkplatz vom Kreuzberg,ich werd da sein  
Ne schön bergabfahrlastige Runde  

@Chica:erst labern und dann nich fahren ist nicht,gell?!   

@Markus:des Trek sieht aufgebaut sooo geil aus,habs mal provisorisch zamgesteckt(mit Psylo)

Ach übrigens:Helm und Handschuhe sind Plicht,wer ohne fahren will wird am Parkplatz an nen Baum gebunden oder so  


Mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

also ich dachte die chica fährt auch mit - weisst du wo das ist?

@alle: freu mich schon auf morgen - wird sicherlich lustig - obwohl es heute streckenweise bissi dunkel war.

@meiki: wennst mir noch die bilder schickst kann ich die hier reinstellen, damit die leute sehen können, was morgen auf dem programm steht 

ich check morgen tagsüber noch den ganzen tag des forum, falls sich chica noch entschliessen sollte, mitzuradeln   und ich ihr erklären muss, wie man da hinkommt.

bis denne dann

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (2. August 2005)

was heisst da "bissi dunkel" ich hab fei ka licht.

ne, schmarrn, mal schaun, was das wetter morgen macht. soll je eher gemischt werden.
we'll see.

gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

bissi dunkel heisst, dass es bissi dunkel war    und wir ham auch ka licht   

@chica: kommst du jetzt mit? weisst du wo der parkplatz am kreuzberg ist?
wenn nicht, wo willst du dich dann treffen?


@alle: ich steh mit meiki in verbindung, er wird warscheinlich direkt zum parkplatz kommen. ich könnte chica auflesen, und die handynummer von kandy hab ich auch - soweit sogut.

also dann mädels/jungs - bis morgen 

markus

ps. bilder gibts heut nacht oder morgen früh dann


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (2. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs, hier euer Mädel!!   
Also generell bin ich klar dabei... Kenn nur den Kreuzberg und da muss man erstmal ziemlich viel RAUF um spaßig RUNTER zu kommen...?? Oder? Wie wollt denn da fahren? Ich kenn mich da schon aus in der Gegend...


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

cool    dann sehen wir dich ja morgen - ist echt nicht viel bergauf - wir sind ja auch faule säcke   

greets

markus

ps. hab dir auch ne pm geschrieben


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (2. August 2005)

@maggus... Hab ich gekriegt und geantwortet...Mach ich nun mit den Plugs, ja oder nein? ... Besser wär´s... Ist ja meine jungfräuliche Premiere dieser Art!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

öh ach - wurscht  wir fahren nich mit clickies 

aber jeder hat so seine vorlieben...

aber ich kann dir entwarnung geben: heftige strecken sinds nicht - aber einfach flowig-spassig   

greets

markus


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (2. August 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2005)

so, endlich die bilder - von heute... wie ihr seht - nix krasses - aber spassig (und das ist das, was zählt)
ride in der nachmittagssonne 





meiki checkt die karte ... wo war der trail nochmal?




anziehen




die bikes 




gut gelaunt gehts aufwärts




und weiter aufwärts




oben dann pause ...




und los gehts 











bis denne dann

markus


----------



## maggus12345 (3. August 2005)

also laut wetterbericht soll es gegen nachmittag/abends aufhören mit regnen   

ist doch super, oder? seids ihr alle noch dabei?

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ps. hab dir auch ne pm geschrieben


jeder bekommt ne PM,bloß ich wieder ned  

Bilder kommen gleich,sind aber bloß zwei,gell!

Heut regnets,aber gefahren wird trotzdem,denn es gibt ja schließlich kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung oder so  

Mein Stinky quitscht schon vor Freude(Markus du verstehst des?!).


mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (3. August 2005)

GUTE NACHRICHT FÜR ALLE - bei uns wirds heller, und der regen hört auf. wie vom wetterbericht versprochen. des heisst, wir werden nur noch von unten nass - mei - is des schö ...   


@meiki - na bin ich froh das mei stinky net so emotional is wie deins - noch isses schön ruhig    naja - mal gucken ... und heute wieder foto mitnehmen bitte. und schick mir doch bitte die bilder per mail - danke.


@alle: ausserdem müssten wir morgen auch wieder fahren - da is noch besseres wetter als heut

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2005)

Hier bitteschön:











Hab meim Stinky jetzt die progressivere Anlenkung verpasst,aber scheinbar machts des Gegenteil  
Und des komische Geräusch war wirklich der Sattel.

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (3. August 2005)

danke - ja ja - stimmt schon meiki, was du gestern gesagt hast. du hast super fotographiert, aber ich muss auch immer so wackeln in der luft    echt schlimm   

irgendwann schraubst dei bike noch kaputt, wennst so weiter machst   

hast du dir schon mal paar nette 24"er für mich angeguckt?   

man, des wird heute bestimmt super lustig - vorallem der wurzelteppich am ende der ersten abfahrt    da fetzts mich bestimmt heut - oder ich fahr einfach langsam - dann wird des scho...

markus


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2005)

Warum sollte ich mein Bike kaputtschrauben  
Ich verbesser doch immer nur und sollange man auf die Gewinde aufpasst kanns nix schaden,an meim Hardtail hab ich noch viel mehr rumgeschraubt und des iss jetzt in der vierten Saison  

Wegen 24" schau ich grad.

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (3. August 2005)

"no lass dich halt weng ärgern"    

wollt dich bloss bissi aufziehen - bin schon sehr gespannt ob die chica auch mitfährt   

hoffe mal, der kandy lässt sich von dem wetter net abschrecken, und kommt.

meiki - kommst du direkt zum parkplatz jetzt oder soll ich dich vorher auflesen?

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2005)

ich lass mich doch von dir ned ärgern   


Ich komm direkt zum Parkplatz.
Freu mich schon auf voll die Schlammshlacht 

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (3. August 2005)

yup - wird lustig heut   

und ich habs dir noch gesagt - diese abreiss-dinger für die brille währen echt keine schlechte idee   

so long

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (3. August 2005)

tach zusammen,

war doch ne gepflegte Runde heute. Gut, hätte etwas trockner sein können, aber ... . Hab vorhin noch ne viertel Stunde mein Bike abgespritzt.
Jetzt gehts wieder.
Hoffentlich kriegen wir mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde zusammen. Hat echt Bock gemacht. Obwohl ich jetzt mein Handgelenk wieder merk. Naja, muss mer durch!

Auf alle Fälle mal nen Sonntag im August für Feuerberg vormerken!!  Feuerberg rocken!! 

Grüße an alle!

Real Kandy

PS: Markus, kannst Du mit die Pics auch mal per Email schicken?


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (3. August 2005)

Hey... ich fand´s auch super gut... Ich merk mein rechtes Innenband (scheiß Klickies- weg damit!!!) und ich merk den Rest meines Körpers (aber mit Stolz!!)...  Ich fand es war ne super Runde und wie schon mal gesagt... ----jeder von dem ich was lernen kann.... HEROES!! Merci an alle nochmal...
Hoffe auf ein bald mal wieder...!!(?)!!  

Hat gerockt....


----------



## Meiki (3. August 2005)

Hab mein Stinker auch scho geputzt  
Nur hab ich jetzt Dreck im Steuersatz  ,jetzt darf ich morgen schon wieder die Gabel ausbauen 

Spaß hats definitiv gemacht  

@ChicaM grigste noch wegen den Pedalen


mfg
Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

so: hier jetzt die bilder. und für alle die, die sehen wollen, wie die mtb-chica aussieht   

lustig wars gestern - rad hab ich noch net geputzt   

@meiki: heut kann ich leider, leider net. muss mich auch mal wieder um "die häuslichen verpflichtungen" kümmern. und auch mal wieder was im haushalt machen...     aber samstag können wir zwei uns die fränkische mal vornehmen. andy kann ja am samstag nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. und, mit verlaub, des was wir am samstag fahren, is noch nix für dich chica. des wäre bissile arg heftig - auch mit normalen pedalen  
aber sicherlich geht balder wieder "was zam".


Der Andy





die chica





unterwegs irgendwo





der meiki





andy´s bike





chica´s bike





jeder noch so kleine hügel wurde von andy genaustens untersucht





und die anderen chillten ...





ja ja, bissi was ham mer scho geleistet, gell?





die chica mit dem "bike-gott" meiki    





und des berühmte abschlussbild


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

@Markus:bitte mach des Bild weg wo ich mit auf der Treppe sitz,da mach ich ja soooo ne üble Hackfresse :kotz: (ich meins ernst)

Samstag bin ich ab 11Uhr eh in der Fränkischen Schweiz,da müssten wir uns halt wo treffen;heute ginge es bei mir auch ned  


Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

muahahaha - ich kann ja nen schwarzen balken vor dein gesicht machen   

jo kein problem - dann treffen wir uns halt irgendwo. was geht mit der rahmen geschichte? willst du den trek haben?

markus


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

nix Balken,da brauchste nen ganzen schwarzen Fleck   
also bitte...


Rahmen?Mmmhhh?!Ma kucken ob ich mir noch nen Aufbau leisten kann;wennste jemand anderen findest der ihn kauft dann verkauf ihn oder frag mich ob ich mehr zahlen würde


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

so - gesichtsbalken wie gewünscht eingefügt - isses so in ordnung meiki?


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

n unsichtbarer Balken


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

nix da -des bleibt jetzt so   

hm hm hm - meinst du die ham den 24" grossmann rahmen im september auch noch? oder muss ich mir den sofort leisten? und schick mir mal den link wo du in so günstig gefunden hast...

markus


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

muahahaha iss des geil,super   

Der Grossman ist halt limitiert und wird so nie mehr hergestellt,des iss eben des blöde;ich mein n normaler FDT würde es mit 24" ja auch tun oder?
Bei Bike-Mailorder kostet er doch eh bloß noch 299EURO(ich finde ihn um ehrlich zu sein auch bei keinem anderen Shop )
299 für nen Grossman iss aber sowieso schon saugünstig(der normale kostet 449EURO).


Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

also vergiss es mit dem rahmen - grad kontoauszüge geholt    

oh man - ich brauch nen schnaps - zu dumm, dass ich keinen alk mehr trinke   

argh - hätt nich so viel kohle für des bike von meiner frau raushauen sollen   

  immer des gleiche ...


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (4. August 2005)

Hey, Gesichtsbalken... Du guckst wenigstens auf jedem Bild normal, Meike, aber ich mach ich seh ja auf jedem nicht aus wie ich!? Lob an den Fotografen!! 

Naja... beim näxten mal... und was heißt hier mit Verlaub, bin echt stolz auf mich bezüglich gestern!! Klar, härtere Sachen müssen erstmal nicht sein... aber wird scho...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

mtb*cHiCa schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, Gesichtsbalken... Du guckst wenigstens auf jedem Bild normal, Meike


  ich heiße Meik-I,mit i;wäre n bisschen komisch wenn ich nen Frauennamen als Spitznamen hätte  


Meiki (oder wems besser gefällt Michael  )


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (4. August 2005)

Ps... beim näxten mal mit Schonern & Pedalen und wenn ich zum jobben komm nem gscheiten Helm... Hey Ho, let´s go!   
Also denn, muß jetz in Radladen...


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (4. August 2005)

Ja sorry, waren ja mehrere Tippfehler in dem Kommentar... Entschuldigung, Meik-I!!!


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

jaja kein Problem   

Ne Sattelstütze muss ich mir auch noch holen  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

hey meike mit I hinten   - was geht?    

ich lach mich scheckig   

markus

@meike-mit-I-hinten-dran: wo bist du denn in der fränkischen unterwegs am samstag? nur damit wir schon mal ausmachen können, wo ich dich dann abhole

markus


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

@Markus:ich werde sehr früh in der Nähe von Ebermannstadt sein;weiß aber noch ned obs was wird,denn am Freitag Abend bin ich auf ne Feier eingeladen;also viel  ,hoffentlich ohne :kotz:,denn des wär ja 

Ich muss mir wahrscheinlich auch n neues Innenlager holen,da scheint gestern Dreck reingekommen zu sein(und nein da hab ich noch nie was rumgeschraubt  ).

Und meine gerade erst verheilte Wunde hab ich mir beim ausm Autoaussteigen wieder aufgerissen   

Wenn wir so weitermachen haben wir bald(also in ca.1Jahr)den Thrad von den Lettenbrüdern   

mfg

Meike-mit-I-am-Ende-dran


----------



## Real Kandy (4. August 2005)

Hallo an meike-mit-I-hinten-dran, maggus und chica,

das erste bild hätte ja net sein müssen, ich seh ja aus wie der glöckner von notre-dame!  

ich hab grad gelesen, da verkauft jemand nen trek-rahmen. fakten bitte! wer, wie, wo, was soll der kosten?

gruß an alle

Real Kandy


----------



## Meiki (4. August 2005)

Trek VRX,schwarz mit grauer Schwinge(und roten Decals),110mm Federweg,verstellbar in 3 Stufen(DH,AM und XC),RockShox Sid Luftdämpfer;insgesamt sehr leicht,aber dennoch recht stabil;der gehört dem Markus,aber im Moment steht der bei mir;was der Markus dafür will weiß ich ned,der wird sich schon melden.
Iss aber n feines Stück:
[imgl]http://www.sofagott.de/bilder/bikes/bike01.jpg[/imgl]




































@Markus:ich war mal so frei,ich hoffe des iss dir recht(wenn ned sagstes)




mfg
Meike-mit-I-am-Ende


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (4. August 2005)

Verdammt, hab ich hier nen Diss-nick erfunden??? I´m very sorry about it... Hey guten Abend alle Mann!! War heut den ganzen Tag auf´m Radl unterwegs... aber hey, nicht zu vergleichen!! ... Müssen unbedingt ne neue Runde machen... wenn ich weiter so neugierig drauf bin werd ich bestimmt´n Draufgänger!   
... und ihr seid meine Lehrmeister!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (5. August 2005)

jupp - leider muss der rahmen jetzt endgültig weg - und was neues wirds so schnell auch net geben. bei mir ist erst mal sparen deluxe angesagt   

kann man sich echt was besseres vorstellen - naja - wurscht, wenn ich mich bissi benehm bin ich in 2 monaten wieder voll kaufkräftig    dann kann sich die freie marktwirtschaft aber auf was gefasst machen   

@meiki: ja - dann schau mer mal wegen samstag - ich werd auf keinen fall vor 12 meinen hintern aus dem bett bewegen - endlich mal wieder ausschlafen    und wie siehts denn mit dem 24" reifen aus? ist der schon da?

@alle: ausserdem wollten wir ja sonntag auch fahren, richtig? da könnt ich dann samstag mit meiner frau mal losrocken - damit ich dann am sonntag wieder so richtig müde bin   

also mädls - bis denne dann


----------



## Real Kandy (5. August 2005)

is des des trek vrx 300 oder 400? da gab's ja glaub ich zwei, oder?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (5. August 2005)

ich sag jetz einfach mal blubb !!
weil ich auch aus bbg komm ...
mööööööp


----------



## Meiki (6. August 2005)

@Kalle:wann kannsten du überhaupt wieder fahren?

@Markus:heute wärs sehr schlecht gewesen zu fahren,mit dem Restalkohol wär ich bestimmt in nen Baum gefahren und hätt womöglich noch nen Kratzer in mein Stinky bekommen  

@alle anderen:wie schauts Montag aus?

mfg
Meiki


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> @Kalle:wann kannsten du überhaupt wieder fahren?
> 
> @Markus:heute wärs sehr schlecht gewesen zu fahren,mit dem Restalkohol wär ich bestimmt in nen Baum gefahren und hätt womöglich noch nen Kratzer in mein Stinky bekommen
> 
> ...



ja mein finger gehts schon besser kann ihn halt immer noch nit wirklich bewegen ... muss jetz krankengymnastik machen und ma gucken wird hoffentlich wieder !


----------



## Real Kandy (6. August 2005)

Saes zusammen,

Montag könnte was gehen, mir wär's ganz recht im Bereich Altenburg/Michelsberg, da kann ich von zu Haus aus hinradeln.

Bitte Sonntag abend nochmal posten.

Greetz

Real Kandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (7. August 2005)

was ist denn los meine Damen und Herren mit posten?Hats euch die Sprache verschlagen  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (8. August 2005)

hallo an alle 

hier mist: da geht man einmal gestern mit seiner frau auf den mittelaltermarkt - und kommt mit der mords-erkältung wieder heim *motz*

naja - heute eher schlecht - sollte morgen aber wieder einsatzbereit sein ...

@andy: ist ein VRX400 

greets

der markus


----------



## Real Kandy (8. August 2005)

Servus zusammen,

bei mit siehts diese Woche nicht allzu gut aus. Bin beruflich/privat ziemlich beschäftigt  .
Allerdings hätte ich Freitag nachmittag Zeit. Wie siehts da bei Euch aus? Samstag nachmittag wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.

Noch was anderes: am Sonntag, den 21.08. gehts an den Feuerberg  . Dabei sind ein paar Kumpels aus Fürth und meine Holde.

Wie siehts denn da bei Euch aus?

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. August 2005)

hab immer zeit zu radln aber ehr street mässig .. wenn einer street nachhilfe brrUCHT bin zur zeit eh er mit kaputen finger unterwegs ... also hab ich zeit mich auf andre zu konzentrieren ...  ...
lg .. mfg ...
kikakalle


----------



## maggus12345 (9. August 2005)

@meiki: geht heut was zam? so ne kurze dh-runde friesener warte vielleicht?

@Kandy: hm - freitag ... weiss noch net - echer schlecht    aber wird sich noch rausstellen. momentan hat meine frau weniger zu tun in der uni und somit haben wir mehr zeit zusammen ... muss mal gucken.

@alle: wasn das für n sommer eigentlich???    gehts noch???

greets

markus


----------



## SCOTT BoD (9. August 2005)

@maggi ... is doicxh en schöner sommer nich zuheiss schon feucht denoch leicht warm ab und an zu nass ... schon matschig ... oder überhauptwelcher sommer ? ... is net erst herbst ? ...


----------



## Real Kandy (9. August 2005)

Naja, wenn Freitag net geht is net so schlimm. Wie siehts denn mit Samstag nachmittag aus?

Vielleicht haben ein Kumpel und sein Bruder auch Zeit, dann könnten wir ne gepflegte Runde drehen.

Gruß

Kandy


----------



## Meiki (9. August 2005)

ich war heut mit am Kumpel aus Erlangen 9 Stunden mitm Bike unterwegs;erst Downhillen,dann Bikewechsel und ab Streeten.Jetzt bin ich total fertig.
Dafür ham wir an neuen Trail gefunden;sehr steil und sehr steinig  und außerdem hab i an neuen Trick gelernt *juhu*.Und damit der Trainingseffekt nicht zu hoch war hab ich zwischendurch immer wieder Pizza gegessen  

Bilder kommen später,falls sie jemand sehen will.

Freitag wäre gut zum biken,eigetnlich wäre jeder Tag gut zum biken 

mfg
Meiki


----------



## ttbitg (9. August 2005)

@meiki
ein neuer trail?
kannst mal beschreiben wo?


----------



## Meiki (10. August 2005)

ja,also wenn man von Seigendorf auf die Friesener Warte geht(Betonung auf gehen  ),bei der ersten Abzweigung links statt rechts bergauf,dann weiter biss man aus dem Wald auf nen SingleTrail kommt,auf dem kurzen Stück nicht ganz weiter bergauf,sondern links steil den Berg runter(geht dann rechts an nem Gebüsch vorbei in den Wald);der trail hängt am Anfang schräg zum Berg dort;später kommt man auf ne alte Forststraße,der musst du dann nach rechts leicht bergauf folgen und beim ersten Trail links abbiegen,dann kann ma sich nimmer verfahren und kommt zum Schluss aufm Wanderparkplatz in Friesen raus.Wenns nass ist wird der Trail zumindest im oberen Abschnitt recht schwer,bei Trockenheit wird er recht flowig sein. 

Hier jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von gestern;keines der Bilder zeigt aber den neuen Trail  :

Ich beim Wallride:





Philipp beim Wallride:




Ich beim Abubaca:




Philipp beim fahren halt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (10. August 2005)

hey nice    mehr bilder!!! will auch ferien haben - jetzt   
hats spass gemacht? wie fühlst dich heut nach 9 stunden biken   

greets

markus

ps. haben gester den neuen reifen aufgezogen - sieht schon ganz gut aus. es wird langsam ...

und freitag nachmittag ne runde hört sich gut an


----------



## SCOTT BoD (10. August 2005)

@meiki wenn dat der trail is den ich mein dann kenn ich den au schon etwas länger ... sind da wie so anlieger kurz vor dem wander parkplatz mit drin ? ... oder kommt kurz vorm wanderparkplatz ne 90°linkskurve ?


----------



## Meiki (10. August 2005)

vorm Wanderparkplatz kommt man am alten Keller vorbei und dann müsst rein theoretisch ne 90° Kurve machen ja;aber mitten im Trail kommen auch plötzlich Amlieger;für mich war der Trail halt neu  
In Strullendorf scheints jetzt auch ne kleine Strecke zu geben,weiß aber nichts genaues.

mfg

Meiki


----------



## ttbitg (10. August 2005)

@meiki

danke für die info
werd ich mir mal demnächst anschauen.


----------



## maggus12345 (11. August 2005)

ach menno!!!!!    

ich kann auch freitag und samstag net fahren    argh!!! sorry leutz - müsst wohl ohne mich spass ham   

vielleicht geht ja sonntag was? das würde mein wochenende retten   

man ich will biken!!! so n mist   

greets

markus

ps. heulpost   = zu deutsch: sorry leute, hab am freitag und samstag keine zeit *grummel* kann erst sonntag wieder mit euch biken gehen


----------



## Meiki (11. August 2005)

tach,will euch bloß n paar Bilder unter die Nase reiben um zu zeigen was ihr noch verpasst habt  :





















Ach ja:wenn ihr so weiter macht führe ich hier bald nen Monolog.

mfg

Meiki


----------



## Real Kandy (11. August 2005)

He, wo is das denn? Is das an der Altenburg? Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schreiben, wie ich da am dümmsten hinkomm.

Gruß

Real Kandy

PS: Wie siehts denn nu Samstag mit Fahren aus? Geht da was?


----------



## maggus12345 (12. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja:wenn ihr so weiter macht führe ich hier bald nen Monolog.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Meiki


----------



## Meiki (12. August 2005)

@Kandy:ich schick dir gleich ne PM;soll ma eiegtnlich ned ausplaudern wo des iss  

Samstag geht bestimmt was,geht heute was?

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (12. August 2005)

ich kann leider erst sonntag wieder "mitradeln"   

naja - es kann ja nur besser werden - sag ich mir immer   

greets

markus

ps. coole bilder


----------



## gzero (12. August 2005)

In BA gibt es so was..is ja cool.....


----------



## Real Kandy (12. August 2005)

tach zusammen,

ich bin für fahren samstag nachmittag, spot irgendwo in bamberg (Altenbrug, Michelsberg,...).

Ich schlag jetzt mal vor Treffpunkt auf der Altenburg (echt fies), um 16.00 Uhr.

Bitte bis morgen (ca. 15.00 Uhr) posten, wer kommt.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Meiki (13. August 2005)

ich fahr mit,also um 16.00 am oberen oder unteren Parkplatz?

Meiki


----------



## Meiki (13. August 2005)

tja also was iss denn jetzt ich dachte du schreibst nochmal rein,ich kann ned so einfach mal nach Bamberg fahren,da müsste ich schon sicher sein,dass ma biken geht und ich ned am Ende allein oben auf der Altenburg steh.
Wäre echt gerne gefahren  

Meiki


----------



## Meiki (13. August 2005)

so wer iss morgen dabei beim fahren?
Nur zusagen wenn ihr euch wirklich 100%tig sicher seit,denn ich hab keine Lust drauf mich den ganzen Tag aufs Biken zu freuen,nur damit dann kurz davor wieder alle absagen.

mfg

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (13. August 2005)

Also - meine Frau und ich wären dabei (hat sie mir zumindest versprochen). Dann würd ich vorschlagen, dass wir zu dir rauskommen, und halt was net allzu schweres bei der friesener warte fahren? vielleicht den langen downhill?  oder ... naja - da fällt uns schon was ein.

sind heute allerdings auf ner party eingeladen    also allzufrü sollt mer net fahren. so gegen 13.00 - 14.00 uhr wäre ganz cool. wie siehts da aus bei dir? 

komm aber erst heute nacht nach der feier zum thread checken, da wir uns jetzt mal langsam fertig machen sollten und dann losziehen   

greets

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (14. August 2005)

guten morgen zusammen,

@meiki: tut mir leid, ich war gestern vorm geplanten biken unterwegs. das ganze hat sich so lange rausgezögert, dass ich's nicht mal geschafft hab, bis vier was ins forum zu schreiben, geschweige denn um vier auf der burg zu sein  . Zum Glück bist Du nicht allein oben gestanden. Sorry nochmal.

heute nachmittag siehts bei mir nicht ganz so gut aus. eventuell meld ich mich nach zwei nochmal. dann kommt meine holde von der arbeit, dann kann ich mehr sagen.

Jetzt mal was anderes:

Wie siehts denn am nächsten Wochenende aus? Ich fahr definitiv mit meiner Holden, sowie ein paar Kumpels aus Fürth an den Feuerberg. Auf alle Fälle Sonnatg, eventuell auch schon Samstag (mit Übernachtung auf der Hütte oben drauf).

Wer hat denn Bock mitzufahren?

Grüße

Andy


----------



## Meiki (14. August 2005)

nächstes Wochenende iss n Rennen in Hof,also da kann ich ned

@Markus:aha und wann fahren wir dann mal in der Fränkischen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Wochenende iss n Rennen in Hof,also da kann ich ned
> 
> ......



Was...Wie...Wo...?


----------



## Meiki (14. August 2005)

naja Mitteldeutscherdualcup,also Dual-Slalom im Eliminator-Style;Samstag iss Training und Sonntag iss ne Stunde Training und anschließend des Rennen.
Ist aber nicht dierekt bei Hof sondern in Tauperlitz an der Moto-X Strecke.
Kannst ja hier nachlesen: www.mitteldeutscherdualcup.de


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. August 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ist aber nicht dierekt bei Hof sondern in Tauperlitz an der Moto-X Strecke.
> Kannst ja hier nachlesen: www.mitteldeutscherdualcup.de



Ja das dachte ich mir schon fast. Aber Dual....... leider nix für mich   

Trotzdem Dank, Stefan   

PS. Noch ein Rennen in der Nähe bekannt?


----------



## Real Kandy (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts denn am nächsten Wochenende aus? Wir fahren mit ner kleineren Gruppe an den Feuerberg in die Rhön. Für Unkundige: Hier befindet sich ein schöner Bikepark, in dem man das lästige "Uphill" per Lift erledigt. Es ist eigentlich von allem was geboten: Nortshores, winklige Trails, Drops, Roadgap, ...

Wir fahren Sonntag, evtl. auch schon Samstag mit einer Übernachtung. Aber ihr könnt ja auch nur einen Tag von beiden fahren.

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## maggus12345 (16. August 2005)

huhu   Real Kandy 

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem rahmen aus? kannst du damit was anfangen?

greets

markus

ps. man - heut hab ich echt mehr als genug zu arbeiten *ächtz*


----------



## Real Kandy (18. August 2005)

maggus,

rahmen is momentan für mich nicht machbar, würde finanziell einfach zu viel werden. hab in der nächsten zeit einiges anstehen, weiterbildung,... was nicht ganz billig wird.

wie siehts denn mit feuerberg am wochenende aus?

gruß

real  kandy


----------



## maggus12345 (19. August 2005)

ok - schade 

also dieses wochenende ist meiki auf rennen, und da er keine zeit zu fahren hatt, habe ich auch gleich mit meiner frau das wochenende verplant. also leider keine zeit. sorry.

aber nächstes mal sollte es klappen. vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, nächste woche mal wieder alle zusammen zu fahren  wäre schön

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Real Kandy (20. August 2005)

so wie's aussieht wird des morgen eh nix, bei dem besch** wetter wird des am feuerberg die reinste schlammschlacht.

nächste woche sollte auf alle fälle mal was gehen, müssen wir halt kurzfristig ausmachen.

gruß

real kandy


----------



## Meiki (21. August 2005)

tach zusammen,bin wie ihr seht(oder auch nicht)wieder in einem Stück da,Rennen hat viel viel Spaß gemacht,aber zu ner guten Platzierung hats natürlich ned gereicht,dafür hab ich mich alle Sprünge getraut die da waren  

Hier noch n paar Bilder von zwei kleineren Doubles:












Und wisst ihr schon des neueste?!:Ich hab ausnahmsweiße mal Lust biken zu gehen  

@Markus:Hoffentlich kommen unsere Rahmen bald

Meiki


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2005)

Jetzt bin ich doch traurig das ich arbeiten musste und nicht zuschauen konnte. 
Hat bestimmt viel Spaß gemacht und..... Dabei sein ist alles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allerdings..... Der LKW ist da wohl angwachsen. Jedes mal wenn ich dort bin, oder Bilder sehe, steht der da! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cubey (22. August 2005)

@Markus

Servus,  
wann können wir denn (die SW-ler) wieder mal vorbei schauen?


----------



## maggus12345 (22. August 2005)

coole bilder meiki  sieht nach ner menge spass aus   

@meiki: sind die rahmen schon da? kann ich dich heut abend mal anrufen?
können wir morgen fahren und danach meine olle VR-Bremse mal entlüften?

@cubey: also diese woche ist viel viel arbeit angesagt, da ich nächste woche zwei wochen in den urlaubfahre *freu* - würde mal sagen, dass es eher schlecht aussieht  aber nicht verzagen, ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin 

fragen über fragen ^^

 

greets

markus (der sich momentan den hintern abarbeitet *schwitz*)


----------



## Real Kandy (22. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts denn diese Woche mit Biken aus? Vielleicht klappts am Donnerstag?

Was is denn eigentlich mit Chica? Von der hab ich schon lang nix mehr gesehen!
Hat die Begeisterung schon nachgelassen?

Gruß

Kandy


----------



## maggus12345 (23. August 2005)

also donnerstag hab ich keine zeit ... leider.

was mit der chica ist ... joa - hm - keine ahnung    aber ich denke, sie wird sich sicherlich wieder melden 



wanns dann das nächste mal mit biken klappt, weiss ich noch nicht, da ich nach dieser woche zwei wochen in urlaub fahre *freu* und ich mir ungern voher noch irgendwelche verletzungen zufügen will   ich hoffe nur, das wetter wird in der schweiz bissi besser, da wir natürlich die bikes mitnehmen *kaumnocherwartenkönn*

wünsche allen, die arbeiten müssen, nen schönen und schnell vorübergehenden arbeitstag.

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (23. August 2005)

hehehehe cool,ich geh ab Samstag auch in die Schweiz(Nähe Scuol,also Nähe Bikepark),aber ob des Rad mitfahren darf muss ich erst noch klären  


mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (23. August 2005)

hehe cool 

da unterhalten wir uns heut mal drüber ^^ vielleicht können wir uns ja treffen *lol*

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb*cHiCa (24. August 2005)

...Ja... was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit der Chica??   
Nix los.... ich bike und bike und in letzter Zeit immer ziemlich lonely... hab ja paar mal SMS geschickt aber da hat sich ja nix getan! Ergo: Bin nach wie vor totaaaaaaaaaaaaal begeistert- und mein Radl putz ich scho gar nimmer- wird eh gleich wieder dirty...


----------



## mtb*cHiCa (24. August 2005)

...bin aber auf jeden Fall noch da und immer dabei wenn ne Runde geht... wollt ich nur sagen!   
Haut rein, Jungs!


----------



## maggus12345 (25. August 2005)

joa - ich fahr jetzt erst mal 2 wöchelchen mit meiner holden in urlaub ^^ und danach gehts wieder rund! versprochen! 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (26. August 2005)

so ihr Hansalla jetzt a mal n paar Bilder von gestern :




































Soa Markus,jetzt weißte was auf dich zukommt wenn du auch n Streetradl hast,hehehehehe  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (26. August 2005)

hehe  schick ^^

wasn mit deiner federgabel passiert? sieht irgendwie so bunt aus?
und sind die rahmen schon da? *neugier*

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (26. August 2005)

RAHMEN SIND DA;JUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Gabel ist voller Sticker und es werden immer mehr  


Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (26. August 2005)

Geil! Klasse! Weiter so.......   






Abgerutscht?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Meiki (26. August 2005)

ja abgerutscht,Arm iss aufn Stein gerutscht und nun iss der Arm ganz rot mit ner Kruste dran  Aber ned arg.


----------



## maggus12345 (26. August 2005)

ole ole !!!!!!!! die rahmen !!!!!!!  *froi*

ich komm dann nachher mal ne runde zum fahren vorbei  aber nur kurz bitte - bin dezent im Ar***    zu wenig schlaf, viel zu viel arbeit - flasche leer   

bis nachher dann

markus

ps. meiki: schau dich schon mal in den zwei wochen, wo ich im urlaub bin, nach laufrädern um


----------



## Real Kandy (29. August 2005)

Hallo Meiki,

wie siehts denn aus? Wir fahren wahrscheinlich Samstag in die Rhön an den Feuerberg. Bock, mitzufahren?

Sonst jemand?

Gruß

Kandy


----------



## Meiki (10. September 2005)

wat issn los Leutz?
Scheinbar nix ihr Luschen.

Ich haben neue Fahrrad mitte ganz wenig Gange und zu die Fliegen durch die Luft,weißt du!Guggst du hier:





Bloß doof,dass die Kleber unter Lack sind(Poison meinte über Lack)und ich habs ned gemerkt   
Bike fährt sich hammergeil und zu schwer ist es auch nicht.

Naja,ihr wisst ja:ich hab immer Bock zum fahren,man braucht mir nur bescheid zu sagen;bin quasi in Sachen biken die Dorfschlampe  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (12. September 2005)

huhu  endlich wieder aus der schweiz zurück - waren jeden tag biken. war absolut genial. genaueres gibts beim nächsten mal biken ^^

heute siehts net so doll aus - muss erst mal ankommen und mich durch meinen schreibtisch durcharbeiten   

aber die woche sollten wir schon mal biken ^^

@meiki: du sau!!! hast es schon aufgebaut    *auchhabenwill* 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (12. September 2005)

cool,dasste wieder da bist,wie waren die Strecken dort,biste auch die WorlCup Strecke gefahren?
Ich hatte übrigens kein Bike mit in der Schweiz und deine E-Mail hab ich leider erst nachm Urlaub gelesen.
Mein Rahmen ist schon seit ner Woche aufgebaut und im Dauereinsatz hehehehe;wenn morgen bloß ned die schei* verf***** drec*s Schule anfangen würde  

Hier n paar Bilder von gestern(mehr in meiner Gallerie):











Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (12. September 2005)

coole bilder ^^ 

wo isn des??? *neugier* man regnet des bei uns - hammer echt!! hoffentlich geht die welt net unter  

naja egal - werden wir schon mitbekommen, falls des passiert *hihi*

jo - ich würd sagen fang erst mal schö mit der lieben schule wieder an, und dann telefonieren wir die woche mal zwecks bikerei 

greets

markus


----------



## SCOTT BoD (13. September 2005)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> coole bilder ^^
> 
> wo isn des??? *neugier* man regnet des bei uns - hammer echt!! hoffentlich geht die welt net unter
> 
> ...



ja SACG MA MEIKI WO ISN DES ??? !!!


----------



## Meiki (13. September 2005)

circa 30-40km von Hirschaid weg,von alleine würde ichs nimmer finden,aber sagen derf ichs eh ned(Spots werden schon gar nicht im Internet ausgeplaudert  ) ,wird aber leider bald abgerissen  

Und ich hab jetzt wieder die verdammte Schule   
Und heut iss mir auch noch an meim Trikübrad des Schaltauge verbogen und der Kettenspanner gebrochen  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (14. September 2005)

net so viel aufregen meiki, da wirds nur noch schlimmer ^^

ich hab seit gestern ne schice augenentzünden  das nervt vielleicht ... aber wurscht - dann müss mer halt nächste woche biken ...

wie fährt sich denn des poison so?

greets

der halb-blinde markus


----------



## Meiki (14. September 2005)

auwe an den Augen,des iss bös,hoffentlich isses ned so arg und idr geht bald wieder besser

Des Poison fährt sich sehr geil,schön wendig,leicht zu beherrschen,liegt schön in der Luft,nur muss man den Sattel bei der Rahmengröße halt relativ weit rausziehen um gschaid klemmen zu können,aber wenn man aufm Rad sitzt sieht mans eh nicht  
Soll ich dir ne Liste zamstellen mit Teilen für dein Poison?Dazu müsstest mir sagen auf was ma Wert legen muss-->Stabilität,Preis,Exklusivität(wird aber bei dem Rahmen schwer  ),Gewicht usw.

schaut,des Schaltauge und der Kettenspanner sind voll verbogen  :






mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (15. September 2005)

naja - also liste ... muss momentan noch ziemlich sparen, so a schweiz urlaub is immer net ganz billig  

als nächstes  brauch ich halt schöne 24" laufräder und ne federgabel (die steht ja eigentlich schon fest)

greets

markus


----------



## maggus12345 (16. September 2005)

äh meiki? wollen wir am montag oder so mal ne einführungsrunde fahren? oder is nach der arbeit schon so spät, dass es wieder dunkel wird?


----------



## Meiki (16. September 2005)

Ja könn mer schon machen,aber es wird schon sehr früh dunkel,des iss voll schei5e,und ich hab soo fu*king viel mit der Schule zu tun,dass ich nedmal zum KingofBikeparklauf an den Feuerberg kann  
Heut in der Schule hat mich die Lehrerin dreimal was gfragt und ich hab dreimal nix gewusst  

Wird dann mal Zeit,dass dein hartes Teil fertig wird,damit wir Halle fahren können(mit Halle mein ich auch Würzburg/Skatehalle),aber des muss weng warten ne?!Oder wir bauens aus alten Teilen von mir auf,so mit ranziger Psylo usw.  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (19. September 2005)

huhuu  augen geht eigentlich schon wieder ganz gut, allerdings will ich echt noch bissi pausieren ^^ mit dem kalten fahrtwind wirds sicherlich net besser +

naja - shitkram halt - aber was solls... wird scho wern 

ich werd mich mal nach nem laufradsatz umgucken.. hast nen tipp für mich? 24" halt.

und dann dauert nimmer lang, dann wirds irgendwie zusammengebaut ^^ aber ich hab halt eigentlich grad überhaupt ka geld 

greets

markus

ps. lass uns halt mal telefonieren irgendwann


----------



## Meiki (19. September 2005)

ja teflonieren könn mer auch,aber zum Thema Laufräder:entweder SingleTracks oder RynoLites,wennste aus Kostengründen erstmal V-Brakes fahren wollen würdest dann die Ryhnos(würd ich so machen,denn dann kannstes des Bike früher fahren und später auch noch auf Scheibe umrüsten);beides jeweils mit Deore Disc Naben,die stell ich dir dann scho immer ein,dann gehen die Teile auch ned kaputt.

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (19. September 2005)

kostenpunkt und link? 

markus


----------



## Meiki (19. September 2005)

jeweils ca. 89EURO,von Zeit zu Zeit unterschiedlich(mal mehr mal weniger   )
Wennste willst dann besorg ich sie dir,ich kann alles besorgen alter,den krassesten schaiß,voll des üble Zeug  

Na also wennste brauchst dann sagstes mr und ich suchs Angebot raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (20. September 2005)

argh, ächtz ^^ teuer - ne schmarrn, muss wohl bis zum monatswechsel warten 

die fast 200 eier schüttel ich mir nicht so aus der hüfte 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (20. September 2005)

"jeweils" bezog sich aufn kompletten Laufradsatz  
Also zahlste für jede der Kombinationen 89EURO


Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (20. September 2005)

woohoo^^ das hört sich schon viel besser an 

*freu*

dann könnts ja doch noch was werden ^^ brauch nur noch ne federgabel  den  rest basteln wir schon irgendwie zam ^^


----------



## cubey (21. September 2005)

Hallo Markus,

klappt es dieses Jahr nochmal dass wir für eine Tour eure Gäste seien dürfen???


----------



## maggus12345 (21. September 2005)

an einem wochenende bestimmt mal  . gestern war es ja schon um 8 stockdunkel  sauerrei ^^

aber dieses wochenende bin ich leider total mit nicht-bike-sachen verplant. irgendwann schaffen wir das schon noch ^^ 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (21. September 2005)

hehehe ja es können alle mal Gäste bei einer unserer Tour sein,aber dann such ich die Strecken aus  
hehehehe

@Markus:Federgabel wird ne Duro oder ne MZ Dirt-Jam Pro wenn der Preis von der MZ noch weng sinkt,iss beides cool  

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (21. September 2005)

yup - ansowas in der art hab ich auch gedacht   

wenn nur das doofe geld net wäre. aber mal schaun. ich setzt mal paar sachen auf ebay, dann wird des scho mit dem bike ^^ und dann ham mer den winter über ordentlich was zu tun^^

greets

markus

ps. welche strecken willst n aussuchen?


----------



## radiofritzen (21. September 2005)

moin kennt hir einer stefan kohl is auch aus bamberg .
wenn ja schreibt mal was rein danke


----------



## Meiki (21. September 2005)

ja ich kenn ihn so vom sehen halt,warum?


@Markus:ich würd sagen du kaufst erst die Gabel,Steuersatz,ne Lenker/Vorbaukombi,Sattelstütze und so Kleinteile...
Und als allerletztes die 24" Laufräder,denn 26"Laufräder kann ich dir auch geben und ich denk ned,dass du sterben wirst wenn du des Bike erstmal mit 26" fährst.


----------



## radiofritzen (21. September 2005)

ja das is nen alter freund von mir der is aber damals von hir weg gezogen


----------



## radiofritzen (21. September 2005)

was machten der gerade so alles


----------



## Meiki (22. September 2005)

puh,so gut kenn ich ihn jetzt ned,aber die hier www.bikerkings.de.vu kennen ihn besser bzw. könntest über die Kontakt zu na aufnehmen.


----------



## ericoli (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,Sofagott(Markus) und Meiki,ich würde auch mal zum Biken mitgehen am Kreuzberg,ich wohne bei Ebensfeld,fahre viel Staffelberg und Umgebung, wenn ihr Lust habt können wir ja mal was ausmachen   Grüsse Olaf


----------



## Meiki (3. Oktober 2005)

ja iss kein Problem,bloß in letzter Zeit fahren wir recht wenig dort,aber ich kann ja mal hier reinschreiben wann wir wieder dort biken

Meiki


----------



## ericoli (3. Oktober 2005)

Wunderbar da machen wir mal was aus,ich will nächste Wochenende(Sa.) zum Geisskopf und suche noch Mitfahrer(im Auto)falls Interesse mal melden


----------



## Meiki (3. Oktober 2005)

oh Samstag Geißkopf,des wär fett da müsste ich mal schauen ob des gehen würde  

Hier mal n Bild von gestern in der Skatehalle(Würzburg),ich mit nem No-Foot:






Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (3. Oktober 2005)

test test


----------



## ericoli (3. Oktober 2005)

Cool der no footer, aber Dirt ist nicht so mein Ding (bin ich zu alt für) ich fahre entweder Freeridetouren(Bike: Drössiger Enduro) oder DH (Bike Outlaw Witchmaster) wegen Samstag wir(2 Pers.) wollen schon Früh(ca. 5:30) losfahren wir könnten noch 2 Leute+Bikes  mitnehmen         Grüsse Olaf


----------



## maggus12345 (4. Oktober 2005)

respekt meiki!!! 

leider fesselt mich mein gesundheitszustand immer noch ans schei... bett   

hoffentlich werde ich auch mal irgendwann wieder gsund 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (4. Oktober 2005)

danke danke   
@Markus:ja wird Zeit,dass du mal wieder gesund wirst
@ericoli:man ist nie zu alt zum dirten oder etwas in der Richtung,man macht sich nur alt(gilt auch oder vor allem für dich Markus und des ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint oder so,aber das erklär ich dir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt)


Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (5. Oktober 2005)

wart ma noch 10 jahre und dann reden wir nochmal ^^
ne aber echt - sobald ich des scheiss fieber losbin gehts wieder los  vielleicht klappt des ja dieses wochenende so sonntag oder so...

greets

markus


----------



## ericoli (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Meiki,ich fühle mich garnich alt(mach mich auch nicht alt)mit 35 J. ich hab mein alter nur vorgeschoben weil ich nicht Dirten kann,aber Bergabfahren kann ich ,wie ist es mit Samstag ,melde dich noch mal, Grüsse    Olaf


----------



## Meiki (5. Oktober 2005)

OH man des mitm Wochenende klappt leider ned  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (6. Oktober 2005)

klappet net? np.

wann denn dann? nächstes we oder mal unter der woche irgendwie?

greets

markus

ps. passt mir aber ganz gut, da ich mich noch schonen kann, und dann wieder ordentlich loslegen - leider wirds halt bissi früh dunkel


----------



## Meiki (6. Oktober 2005)

nene des haste falsch verstanden,es bezog sich aufn Ericoli,weil der jemanden mit nach Geißkopf nehmen wollte,ich kann aber nicht weil ich so viel Schulzeug zu tun hab,n bisschen biken ist aber kein Problem  

Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggus12345 (6. Oktober 2005)

dann könnt mer doch mal sonntag fahren, oder? sollte gehen bei mir. ich hab zwar noch bettruhe verordnet^^ aber des wird scho   

greets

markus


----------



## Real Kandy (6. Oktober 2005)

Ja moin,

ok ich leb auch noch, geb zu dass ich lang nix mehr geschrieben hab, hatte aber beruflich und privat kaum zeit zu biken.

war mit meiner jetzt-frau paar tage im bayrischen wald, hab unter anderem auch am geisskopf vorbei geschaut. gestern war geiles wetter, zum glück hatten wir die bikes dabei!! ich würde momentan nicht unbedingt empfehlen, den freeride zu fahren, das is ne reine schlammschlacht. kein spass mehr. bikerX gehen dafür um so besser.
wenn ichs schaff, stell ich mal paar bilder rein.

wenn das wetter noch hält, sollten wir schaun, dass mal wieder was geht!

greetz

real kandy


----------



## Meiki (8. Oktober 2005)

bin morgen auf der Altenburg,circa 14.00Uhr
Ich schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein oder wer mitfahren will kann mich auch anrufen.

Meiki


----------



## Real Kandy (8. Oktober 2005)

wenn du mir deine nummer via pm schickst, ruf ich dich an.

gruß

real kandy


----------



## Meiki (9. Oktober 2005)

du hast ne PM


----------



## Real Kandy (9. Oktober 2005)

tach auch,

ich habs wieder mal nicht geschafft, biken zu gehen. hoffe es hat trotzdem spass gemacht.

ich bräucht ne neue hinterradnabe. irgend ne empfehlung?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (9. Oktober 2005)

Naja Spaß ned grad,war oben hab gewartet und gewartet,dann hab ich die anderen angerufen nur um zu erfahren:"Achja wir sind beim Skatepark",hab also nedmal mein Bike ausm Auto,mach dir aber keinen Kopf,hat ja nix mit dir zu tun.

Nabe:Shimano Deore,die halten wenn man sie immer mal wieder richtig einstellt,ansonsten Industriegelagert.

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (10. Oktober 2005)

hallo herr meiki,

wollen wir zwei mal ne markus-lange-pause-aufbau-tour machen am freitag?
ich muss bis 15.00 - 15.30 arbeiten - wenn du zeit hättest würd ich danach bei dir vorbeikommen. *daumendrückdassesklappt* sont siehts des wochenende leider echt mau aus bei mir  aber freitag ist besser als garnet... 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (10. Oktober 2005)

ja da hätt ich Zeit und Lust zum biken sowieso,weißte ja  

Meiki


----------



## Meiki (14. Oktober 2005)

1.heute aus ca.2m aufn Kopf gefallen--->schei* Kopf und Genick Schmerzen  


2.360° geübt:gar nicht sooo schwer wie man denkt(nur Kopfsache draufzubleiben,hab ich aber bloß einmal geschafft...):

einer von den schlechteren Versuchen:





einer von den besseren Versuchen  :





mfg
Meiki

EDIT:das was ihr da für Erde im Vordergrund seht,dass ist die Landung,sonst könnte man bei dem einen Bild denken ich hätte mich gar nicht gedreht


----------



## Meiki (29. Oktober 2005)

oh man Jungs was ist denn los?Ihr scheint ja gar keinen Bock mehr zu haben  

Wollt bloß mal wieder was schreiben,mit fahren ist eh nix,hab mir nämlich beim 360°-Üben ein paar Bänder im Fuß gerissen muss also leider noch ein bisschen aussetzen :kotz:

Also bis irgendwann mal   

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (31. Oktober 2005)

ist ja doof  wenn du wieder gesund bist, fahr mer wieder, bis dahin sollte ich mich auch wieder soweit haben, dass wir loslegen können 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (9. November 2005)

Hey Markus,haste eventuell Lust am Sonntag mal eine oder zwei kleine Abfahrten zu machen;ich kann n bisschen auf meim Bike stehen,werd meinen Fuß tapen damit er nicht wieder wegknicken kann,halts nämlich bald nimmer ohne biken aus.Wär echt saucool!  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (11. November 2005)

klar gerne  wenn du noch mit mir fahren willst, und ich dir nicht zu alt-opa-mäßig rumcruise   

sonntag so zwischen eins und zwei mal ins auge fassen? war auch schon ewig nimmer am bock gesessen... muss das mal wieder öfters machen ^^

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (11. November 2005)

JUUUUHHHHUUUU,dann zwischen eins und zwei bei mir oder?
Bin ja jetzt dann auch weng langsamer also keine Sorge  

OH man freu ich mich endlich wieder mal n bisschen zu fahren.
Mei Stinky ist nämlich schon richtig eingestaubt  

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal die neue "Drop-In" DVD ausleihen,bekommst auch deine andere wieder  (hätte sie dir ja schon längst gegeben,aber wir ham uns ja shon lang nimmer gesehen)

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (11. November 2005)

kloar - wird gemacht - bring dir die dvd am sonntag mit 

freu mich auch schon   hoffentlich schiffts net in strömen am sonntag^^

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (14. November 2005)

hey,da haben wir gestern echt Glück gehabt vom Wetter her,war voll cool  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (15. November 2005)

yup - war sehr cool. vielleicht haben wir "glück" und am wochenende liegt schon schnee ^^ naja - auch egal 

bis zum wochenende dann

markus


----------



## Meiki (19. November 2005)

morgen fahr ma a bissl im Schnee  
Wann hättesten gedacht?

Meiki


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. November 2005)

Meiki schrieb:
			
		

> morgen fahr ma a bissl im Schnee
> Wann hättesten gedacht?
> 
> Meiki



Wir haben noch kein Schnee!


----------



## Meiki (19. November 2005)

wir ham leider auch nurnoch n bisschen auf den so genannten Bergen  
Unten Schneefrei und oben Schnee,so gehört sich das eigentlich,aber des gibts ja bloß in den Alpen  
Naja wenigstens regnets nicht!

Meiki


----------



## Meiki (20. November 2005)

Tach,
heut hats unten geregnet,aber oben hats gschneit wie sau,schön geschlossene Schneedecke  

Der Philipp:











Meiki


----------



## trible-ddd (20. November 2005)

Jo hat heut richtig Spaß gemacht, endlich mal Schnee


----------



## maggus12345 (22. November 2005)

kraaaassss^^ und ich war zu hause und hab den ollen doofen holzfußboden fertigmachen müssen *kotz* ^^

voll den ersten schnee des jahres verpasst ... geht wieder was nächstes wochenende? 

greets

markus


----------



## phelow (22. November 2005)

mh hier in forchheim hab ich noch nicht gerade viel vom schnee mitbekommen, wo fahrt ihr immer? bbg leigt ja gleich nebenan, da könnte man mal vorbeischaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (22. November 2005)

@Markus:am Wochenende werden wir(der Philipp und ich)wahrscheinlich in Würzburg in der Skatehalle sein,kannst ja mit

@Phelow:wir fahren meistens auf der Friesener Warte oder aufm Kreuzberg,klar kannst mal mitfahren,wär cool


Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (23. November 2005)

nö^^ halle streike ich -  passt mir aber ganz gut, da ich eh noch an meinem schlafzimmer rumbastel (holzdecke), da ich ja bis übernächste woche fertig sein muss (wegen dem hundi). dann wünsch ich euch viel spass beim skate-halle fahren und wünscht mir glück, dass endlich dieses olle zimmer fertig wird *heimwerkel* 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (18. Dezember 2005)

Tach,
wollt mich hier bloß mal wiede melden usw.
Hab hier noch zwei kleine Bilder von gestern(alleine in Erlangen im Skatepark):
Abubaca:





Barspin:





Ich will endlich mal wieder mit meinem Stinky fahren  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (19. Dezember 2005)

nimmer lang meiki. sobald weihnachten rum is können wir wieder. dann is der hundi auch schon groß genug, um mal zuhause bleiben zu können. will auch wieder fahren. vor allem bei dem schnee isses bestimmt spassig 

freu mich auch schon, wenn wieder los geht 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (20. Dezember 2005)

Ja deinen Hundi muss ich auch noch kennenlernen bevor er groß genug ist um mich aufzuessen  

Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (21. Dezember 2005)

der ist niemanden auf  aber wenn wir nach weihnachten wieder fahren gehen, ist sie noch klein genug - also kein problem 

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsch euch frohe und vor allem streßfreie Weihnachten  

mfg
Meiki


----------



## maggus12345 (2. Januar 2006)

oh mist ja gleichfalls ^^ habs total verpennt, ins forum mal neizugucken. meiki? wollen wir mal sams- oder sonntag fahren gehen? irgendwie hätt ich mal wieder lust 

greets

markus


----------



## Meiki (6. Januar 2006)

Tach,war eh Snowboarden;Bock hätt ich natürlich zu fahren,aber nur wenn wir ganz sicher fahren 

Meiki


----------



## Dei Mudda (25. Juli 2006)

hi,

@sofagott

wohn in der nähe von bamberg(geisfeld),kennst du irgendwelche spots,oder trails ,drops usw. die sich lohnen?ich kenn nämlich hier nur einen typen,der sich dafür interessiert,zu zweit dauert es halt sau lang bis du mal was geschaufelt hast.wir fahrn immer am geisberg,is auch ok,aber man muss dann doch alles selber bauen.wo sind die trails die du oben angesprochen hast?

mfg thassilo


----------



## Meiki (26. Juli 2006)

@Jimmy:hab dir ja eh schon geschrieben wegen fahren,müssen halt warten bis ich wieder fahrebereit bin(und der Markus auch)


----------



## cubey (30. Juli 2008)

Sooo..... mal den Thread wieder zum leben erwecken!

......und hoffen das sich die Leute von hier/damals wieder melden.

bitte, bitte....


----------



## FotoStyle-BA (12. August 2008)

Servus.

Ich bin zwar nicht von damals, aber wohne auch bei Bamberg. Bin 27 Industriemechaniker und hab mir vor ca. 6 Wochen ein Cube LTD Comp gekauft. Bin absoluter Anfänger im Biken, aber hab einen Sport gefunden der mir auch Spaß macht. Fahr im Moment 60-80 km in der Woche, was ich als Unsportlicher ganz okay finde. Gehs lieber langsam an und bleib dafür lang dabei. Vieleicht gibts hier ja noch andere Anfänger aus Bamberg und Umgebung die noch nicht die höchsten Berge erklimmen. Fahre im moment auch größten Teils Straßen da mir die kraft in den Beinen fürs Gelände noch fehlt.

Liebe Grüße Andy

P.S. würd mich freuen den einen oder anderen Biker kennenzulernen


----------



## Meiki (12. August 2008)

hach der gute alte Thread,aber die leute von "damals" fahren wohl größtenteils nimmer,der Markus kann leider Gesundheitsbedingt nicht mehr biken 
aber ich bin immer am start


----------



## Fritzz 07 (27. August 2008)

Hi .... 



da es mich aufgrund eines neuen Jobs nach Bamberg/Bamberg umgebung verschlägt, wollte ich mal Fragen was es für möglichkeiten im Bereich DH Freeride so gibt ....  

Eventuell 1-2 Bilder von Spots oder Locations wären supi ... 


Natürlich wären mir ein paar Leute zum heitzen auch sehr recht ^^  

Mfg


----------

